# Grand lake St Mary's walleye



## danielmiller (Jan 2, 2017)

Any word on the walleye being caught down at spillway yet


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Probably not in the SW forum


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

If he is talking about Grand Lake St Mary's, he is in the right forum. I have no reports though, sorry!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

to much water still, still at 9 ft, up 4.5 ft from normal as they try to empty the lake . I just checked as I posted this .

Probably be a few more days since they have 2 ft to lower the lake from where it was.


----------



## teamdonk (Feb 13, 2015)

What do you guys use to catch them at the spillway I live 15 minutes away and have never tried it fish erie instead but would like to get a local eye thanks in advance


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Very few ever caught but jigs probably your best bet. Tons of snags. Youll lose a lot


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive only ever seen one that was taken i got in a cast net 3 years ago.


----------



## Barga.22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Most people throw a twister tail on a 1/8 oz. or 1/4 oz. head. Lots of people throw a double but that'll get you snagged on fish quicker than generating a more natural bite from finessing a single jig setup. I know guys who catch them on chatterbaits too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teamdonk (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks guys is there a limit on hooks or any special rules there was thinking about using jigs with trailer hooks like at erie


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Salmonid said:


> to much water still, still at 9 ft, up 4.5 ft from normal as they try to empty the lake . I just checked as I posted this .
> 
> Probably be a few more days since they have 2 ft to lower the lake from where it was.


Salmonid.......don't say "2' to go"! We don't need to get back down that far. Shhh. Somebody might actually be reading our posts and think we want it lowered that far.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I also throw small blade baits, Joshy swim baits, & occasionally a lipless crankbait in addition to the jighead/twister tail option. My personal favorite is the blade bait in gold, but I'll generally throw a jighead first so I get a feel for the flow & find the snaggy spots before using the more expensive hardware. I've only had limited success so far but that's the challenge for me. Mike


----------



## teamdonk (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks guys for the info appreciate it very much hope to meet some of you at the lake


----------



## tomknous (Nov 10, 2014)

Stick with jigs this time of year ! Twister tails are what the majority throw ... I've tried Joshys with no success ... I've caught them on shad raps and smithwicks as the water warms up ... but like someone said earlier ... it's hit or miss.


----------



## teamdonk (Feb 13, 2015)

When does the bit start at glsm


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Might be of mind to go with a Winget slip rigged with a orange "glo" head tied about 12- 14" above an approriate weight split shot about 1" from the end of the line, on the theory that if you do snag you quickly refrigerator and get back into action swiftly. Personally would be tempted to use the smallest shiners that you can find... Good Luck !


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I've tried using a Carolina rigged floating jig head here before. When the flows are heavy to moderate a 3/16 oz slip style egg sinker with an appropriate size jig (3/8" - 1/2" dia head) has worked best for me. I spool up w/ 12lb flouro main line & an 8lb leader. You definitely have to get your presentation moving right away or that rig will get hung up in all the rip rap that lines the bottom. I'll give your system a try....Sounds nice & simple to rig which is a real plus. Have you ever tried the slinky style of weight to minimize hang-ups ? I was going to make an inexpensive version in various weights using parachute cord & lead shot. I read somewhere that that type of weight can be more snag resistant, but question how it will perform in current. I'm also not sure how much 'feel' I'll lose with a soft weight. Mike


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Trust me the slinky weights snag just as fast in rip rap. Lol. They work well over rip rap when no current but with current just holds into every nook and cranny


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Might be of mind to go with a Winget slip rigged with a orange "glo" head tied about 12- 14" above an approriate weight split shot about 1" from the end of the line, on the theory that if you do snag you quickly refrigerator and get back into action swiftly. Personally would be tempted to use the smallest shiners that you can find... Good Luck !


good to see ya back a bit


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the insight. I kinda figured that would be the result but havn't ever tried them. I have tried the 'pencil' style weights down in KY while bass fishing an impoundment w/ a minimal amount of current that has a mostly rocky bottom. They seemed to get hung up just about as often as other styles of weights (bullet, egg, & split shot). As with most types of presentations that run on or very near the bottom, lighter weights tend to minimize the hang-ups. Mike


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Depends of course on weather/ wave action too...


----------

